# What is Divide Overflow?



## cyberbuy

Don wrote:

I just loaded windows 3.1 on a 386 and when I
rebooted the cpu it gave me the following 
message: Divide Overflow ] What does this mean?

Looking forward to an answer.

Thanks!

Don
[email protected]


----------



## LarryCore

It means that a program tried to access a part of memory that it should not have.

Where did this message show up? During the loading of Windows (after the blue Windows logo)?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (updated 4/16/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy

Hi Larry,

It showed up after I tried to reboot the cpu.

It gave me the message that win 3.1 loaded
successfully and that I should restart the cpu,which I did! and as it was starting dos
it beeped at me and gave me the following
message: [DRIVE OVERFLOW ]

Thanks!

Don


----------



## LarryCore

Umm - as it was starting DOS... I'm afraid that doesn't tell me enough. This is DOS 6.2 right?

After MSDOS is now starting? If so, when you see DOS is starting press F8 and you will be stepped through your CONFIG and AUTOEXEC. Say yes to everything and let us know which line gives you the error.

If it is BEFORE the MSDOS is starting... that is bad.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (NEW DEAL ADDED 4/17/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy

Right after it does the system check and it begins to say that it's starting dos 6.22...that's when it beep's and gives me the
"DRIVE OVERFLOW" message. Thanks! for the tip
I will check for that error message right away and get back to you "ASAP".

Regards

Don


----------



## cyberbuy

Larry, 

I followed your instructions and here are the
results:

Files=30
Buffer=30
Device=c:\windows\himem.sys

There were no error messages.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## LarryCore

No errors? You mean it is working now?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (free computer headset added 4/22/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy

Hi Larry,

No! it's still not working. It just keeps giving me the message "Divide Overflow".

Thanks!

Don


----------



## Prismjohn

Hi Don,

Sorry to go back over old ground but at exactly(!) what point are you getting this message, after DOS has started? (I ask this because you make references to files=, buffers= etc which indicates that the Operating System is getting started).
Do you actually get as far as seeing a C:\ prompt?
As you stepped through you startup files (as Larry suggested) did you complete that stage ok? If so did the problem occur when you tried to start Windows, if so then this would indicate that the problem lies within Windows and not DOS or the machine.
I would be keen to know the answer on this one.

Many thanks, look forward to hearing from you.

regards

John


----------



## cyberbuy

It happens right after it does the system check and it begins to say that it's starting dos 6.22...that's when it beep's and gives me the "DRIVE OVERFLOW" 
message. 

Larry gave me the following instructions: 

After MSDOS is now starting? If so, when you see DOS is starting press F8 and you will be stepped through your CONFIG and AUTOEXEC. Say yes to everything and let us know which line gives you the error. I followed his instructions and I didn't get any error message, what I got is as follows: 

Files=30
Buffer=30
Device=c:\windows\himem.sys

I don't get no C:\ prompt at all, all I get is the "DIVIDE OVERFLOW" message and the cursor just flashs and I'm not able to type in any commands. I sure hope you might know what to do to correct this "Divide Overflow problem, John.

Thanks! for taking your time to reply.

Regards

Don Reykdal
[email protected]


----------



## LarryCore

Ok - so after you say YES to HIMEM.SYS you get the error?

Try pressing F5 instead of F8 - that will skip the config and autoexec files completely.

If it works we know the problem is in there.

Let us know.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset ends 4/30!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

